# Supprimer iOS SDK



## shouliga (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai fraichement téléchargé Xcode 4 sur le Mac App Store. Aujourd'hui en essayant de l'installer , je me suis rendu compte que l'installation pesait tout de même 9 Go et que je n'ai pas pu choisir de ne pas installer iOS SDK.
Je voudrais donc savoir comment le supprimer proprement.
Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## Rez2a (20 Mars 2011)

À partir du Terminal :

sudo <Dossier avec Xcode4>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all


----------



## shouliga (20 Mars 2011)

Désolé si tu as mal compris ma question mais je voulais juste savoir comment supprimer la partie iOS et non Xcode en lui même car pour l'instant je code en C et n'ai pas besoin de développer des application pour Iphone.


----------



## shouliga (21 Mars 2011)

En bidouillant un peu, j'ai réussi à localiser dans le dossier /Developer/Platforms le simulateurr d'iphone ainsi que son SDK, ma question maintenant est de savoir si mettre les deux dossiers (iPhoneOS.platform et iPhoneSimulator.platform) dans la corbeille va me permettre de me débarrasser de tout ce qui concerne le développement pour iOS et si cela va affecter xCode.


----------



## redchou (22 Mars 2011)

Il me semble que la plus simple des méthodes serait de désintaller Xcode et le réinstaller, en utilisant le paquet du Mac app store, tu fais clique droit afficher contenu, et il y a un installateur dedans, il me semble qu'il est possible de personnaliser l'installation avec... Je crois qu'il est possible d'enlever iOS SDK, mais je ne le garantirais pas...


----------



## shouliga (23 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai bien téléchargé sur le Mac app store mais j'ai bien cherché et je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de n'installer que le sdk Mac Os.


----------



## redchou (23 Mars 2011)

> Je l'ai bien téléchargé sur le Mac app store mais j'ai bien cherché et je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de n'installer que le sdk Mac Os.


En faisant l'installation automatique évidement...


> "Merci mais j'ai trouvé une solution : Il faut aller à l'intérieur du paquet de l'installation de XCode, aller dans les ressources et lancer le Setup ! Merci à tous !"
> _du post :http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installation-de-xcode-4-impossible-633542.html_


La dans le Setup tu auras les options l'installation...
En gros, Il faut aller cherché le paquet d'installation... Comme je l'ai déja dit...:


> désintaller Xcode et le réinstaller, en utilisant le paquet du Mac app store, tu fais clique droit afficher contenu, et il y a un installateur dedans


----------



## shouliga (26 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup je l'ai réinstallé et ca marche il fallait juste dérouler l'onglet "Essentials" et décocher iOS SDK.


----------

